# [SOLVED] cant renew IP address, no media state, no internet?



## jaisum (Apr 15, 2008)

I am trying to load blueyonder my computer. I have win xp .:smile: I just got this one from a friend as my old computer, where I was using blueyonder , has died. When I try to install it , it tells me that:

It cant renew IP address no local area connection network. SO I cant even set it up??

I have tried several things now:

went to run:
typed in CMD
typed ipconfig

it says under media state: media disconnected
there's NO IP address listed

went to run
typed devmgmt.msc
under adapter settings:
there was a red X on macbridge mini- unistalled this
3cometherlinkxl10/100pci - my network adapter seems to be working fine


went to run
services.msc
made sure my DHCO client was set to automatic , it was

went to run
typed cmd
typed in ipconfig/flushdns
it told me it couldnt do it, that i havent got a local connection

went to run
typed cmd
typed ipconfig/release
typed ipconfig/renew
nothing happens

I tried to open explorer, tools, internet options, connections, lan settings, auto detect (box was already checked)

I have tried to reset my modem, I have unplugged it for several minutes and nothing.

I have gone to my local area connection and it has a big red X on it, I have tried to enable it, but it wont do so.

Under Incoming Connections it says no clients connected

I went to run
cmd
typed in ipconfig/ all
under description it stated : 3cometherlinkx/100pc
complete pc manager NIC<3c905c-tx>
physical: 00 50 DA DE 9F 77

but nothing much more no IP address, no mask gateway nothing.

I'm really at a loss as to what to do. I mst have access to the internet as I work from home. I would appreciate any help you can provide. Thankyou for your help:smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: cant renew IP address, no media state, no internet?*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jaisum (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: cant renew IP address, no media state, no internet?*

*What country are you located in:* Britain

*Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider):* Blueyonder..now merged with Virgin Media

*What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?* I'm not sure about this

*Make and exact model of the broadband modem.*: webstar2001 mac0011e65c5593

*Connection type, wired or wireless.*: Wired
*If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)*
*Make and model of your computer.* Compaq Desk Pro
*Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc*: Xp Pro
*The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc:*: IE

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.*
I am trying to instal my modem on my computer. I put in the blueyonder cd and this comes up: 
clueyonder has determined that the network adapter need to bind to TCP/IP before we continue

It then tells me to click on Fix
Then takes you to the device manager
Tells me to rightclick on the local connect (which says disconnected) and click on properties
Then it telss me to select internet protocol, well when i do there is nothing at all that comes up.

This computer was orginally hooked up to a wireless network, it's what my friend had it on. I don't know if this will make a difference. They used something on here called a macbridge mini port.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*PING 216.109.112.135*
It said the destination Host is unreachable
packets = 4 recieved =4 lost= 100%

*PING yahoo.com*
cannot find host at yahoo.com

*NBTSTAT -n*
net bt not found

*IPCONFIG /ALL*
no windows IP configuration

Thankyou so much!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: cant renew IP address, no media state, no internet?*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## jaisum (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: cant renew IP address, no media state, no internet?*

Hello johnwill I just want you to know that I managed to get it working. It's taken 7 days, but I'm finally up and running!It was the driver the ethernet was a problem so I turned it off, I managed to get the driver to load by keeping the cd in and going back over the upload of software for a totally different cd package...it read it wasn't there, BUT still uploaded what was on the cd. Thankyou so much for ALL your time and help!
~jaisum~


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: cant renew IP address, no media state, no internet?*

Glad you sorted it out. :smile:


----------

